# Getting a Mohawk



## kvom (Sep 7, 2009)

As in Mohawk auto lift as opposed to a haircut.

I had intended to install a lift in the shop when designing it, but with the state of the economy I decided to wait for the right deal. With auto dealers going out of business there is a glut of lifts on the market. I saw this listed on Craigslist last week and drove out to see it in a heavy downpour. I picket it up last Monday, and it has been sitting in pieces in the garage until today waiting for the installer to have time to get to it. To store it I had to rearrange the shop, and as a result I haven't been able to do any machining.

Here's the crew drilling for the floor anchors on the first post:







I was a bit nervous as I have heating tubes in the floor, but fortunately I successfully located the 6" pads that had been poured in anticipation of a lift last summer.

The Mohawk lifts uses hydraulic fluid to equalize the posts, rather than the cable most other lifts use:






Once it was installed, I had to lift something to try it out. I pushed the big Johnson bandsaw onto a pair of arms and lifted it so that I could install a caster on the main foot. Now I can move the saw around the shop.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 7, 2009)

nice one kmov when I worked at the model shop we had a model one in for repair it was a model of the bus size. The model was electromechanical. 
When I was at Pensacola the auto hobby shop had about a dozen Mohawks IIRC the type with drive on ramps more for oil changes lube and muffler repair than brake and tire work . Have fun with it. 
Tin


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome! I used to really want one of those. :bow:


----------



## websterz (Sep 7, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Awesome! I used to really want one of those. :bow:



No doubt! A lift like that sure would come in handy for hoisting a big Johnson! :big:


----------

